# [New Zealand NRs] 3BLD - 29.68 single and 38.85 mean



## CyanSandwich (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad I have a sub-30 single now. The mean's not awful, but still needs work.
Sorry about having bad footage on the one good solve 









5BLD coming soon


----------

